# Hot Pepper Mustard/Relish



## NAWTDH (Sep 8, 2008)

72 hot peppers
1 quart vinegar
6 cups sugar
1 quart mustard
1 tablespoon salt or sea salt

Grind peppers in food processor.
Combine all above and cook till it comes to a boil. Stir regularly

Mix up in a separate bowl, 1 ½ cup water with 1 ½ cup flour. 

Put Flour/Water mixture into boiling mustard/pepper mix.

Cook at a slow boil while stirring for 5 to 10 minutes.

Place into clean hot glass jars with lid and tighten.

You can use more or less peppers. 

I use mostly Hot Banana peppers, Jalapenos, and Habanero peppers. Avoid the Habaneros and Jalapenos if you dont like Heat.


----------

